# Long Hair chi question



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Hope we didn't goof up. Wife and I cut some of the rear end hair that falls off from the hind end. Will it grow back? We trim around his paws and that grows back. He seems depressed now because of it. I hope when cutting the hair it senses it and makes it grow. We did it because he was having some not so firm potty's. Now wishing we wouldn't have. Thanks for answering.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have my long hair chihuahua professionally groomed every 8 weeks and they cut off a lot of hair off the back end. There is no reason not to keep a 'clean area' around the anus. The show folks let stuff dry back there and then brush it out with a slicker brush. Not comfy for the dog! 

I had Bonnie in the sink a long time ago when she was having diarrhea, and got her 'clean' for her vet visit for diarrhea. Poor little thing never wimppered, or yelped. The vet showed me her 'bottom' and it was so red. She had tried to 'clean' 'it by dragging her butt, and had really gotten her bottom irritated.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm talking about the hair that comes off the upper legs and drapes down like the tail does.
If it grows back it will likely take a long time because I read the hair has to drop out before more grows, I just wish we wouldn't have done it, makes him look too different now. We didn't cut it around the anus at all. Just the long dragging hair.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just to reassure you: the hair WILL grow back. This hair will continue to grow until either you trim it a bit, or it gets caught in something! The hair does not 'have to drop out before more grows" If you brush the 'feathers (that's what it is called) then you won't have to worry about them dropping out. Hair is hair, and it will grow back. You will be surprised as to how much comes out when you brush his feathers.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you I hope your right. He had some very long hairs that used to drape from his ears
they got snarled and my wife cut them and they never came back. It made him look like a cute little girl dog with the long hair. He was only about 3 or so years old then.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't understand why the ear 'feathers' didn't grow back. My little chi who goes to the groomers every 8 weeks gets her ear feathers cut every time. I am too lazy to let them grow too long.! I use a comb, gently, to get any knots out. Mostly if I find any, I just cut them out, rather than try to tease them out. I have my chi cut fairly short all over. Easier for me to keep her appearence up! I have not had to 'cut' any knots off in over a year! Brush, brush, brush. It will stimulate the hair follicules to grow.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Those ear feathers were 3 to 4 inches long and didn't consist of alot of hairs, sure made him cute though. And thank you for all your advice, been doing the brushing.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

The hair at the rear is growing back, like you said it would.


----------

